

Goose - Article Extractor now open source, same as Flipboard/Instapaper - beagledude
https://github.com/jiminoc/goose/wiki
It's goal is to take a webpage, perform calculations and extract the main text of the article as well as make recommendations on what image might be the most relevant image on the page
======
jcanyon
Excellent work!

------
dangjaya
super super useful

